# Sedge Control in Flower Beds



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I recently removed the previous owner's mulch and landscaping fabric that was in pretty bad shape. Then I put down a fresh 2-3" mulch layer. Everything was great for a couple weeks until all hell broke loose.

Nutsedge. All. Over.

I sprayed some dismiss on the areas that I could, but there are spots that are too close to the ornamentals. I have Over-the-Top, but it's not listed for sedges. The only thing I could find is Image 70 DG that is listed for my set of circumstances, but that is discontinued. Does anyone know of a solution that might work? I think I will try spraying the Fertilome and see what happens.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

In open landscape beds, I spot spray glyphosate if an area gets bad. The ready-to-use round up bottle put out very course droplets and you can liightly spritz the weed that closer to ornamentals. I haven't had issues drift of course droplets. There is also a roundup gel that you can paint on the leaf blade, which doesn't affect desired plants are literally 2 inches away. The best trick I learned with landscape beds is putting down a preemergent like prodiamine in open areas of landscape beds and it will control any weed that grows from seed.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I did think about using a handheld spray bottle to get the ones up next to the ornamentals, so I'm going to try that along side broadcast spraying the rest of the bed. I did put down prodiamine, but don't think it was in time before they all started popping up, and prodiamine isn't listed for sedges (neither is snapshot).


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I keep a can of this in the closet next to my front door for when i see things pop up. It shoots a straight line of foam herbicide so its really accurate. Sometimes I spot something in my garden bed from my front bay window and can take it out without even putting shoes on. Its awesome stuff!

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Foaming-Edger-17-oz-Weed-and-Grass-Killer/3997473?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_--_-google-_-lia-_-241-_-grassandweedchemicals-_-3997473-_-0&store_code=692&placeholder=null&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7ubRismO6QIV1sDICh0X6A2aEAYYASABEgK5pvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

glyphosate wont kill them either. You need something listed specifically for sedge. I use Certainty but this might work for you if you only need a one time app. If you landscape beds are wet thorughout the summer they will keep poping up. Check the market place for a group purchase for Certainty is a cheaper way to get some.

https://www.domyown.com/halosulfuron-pro-herbicide-p-1880.html


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I use ortho grass b gon in my landscape beds to get rid of grasses.


----------

